# Kaufberatung für Neuling



## Willma33 (6. September 2013)

Hallo Forum,
  brauche mal bitte euren Rat. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kombigerät Echolot/Kartenplotter.
  Haupteinsatzgebiet ist der Strelasund. Im Moment habe ich ein Eagel Cuda 168 und bin damit irgendwie nicht so zufrieden daher suche ich ein neues. Zur Auswahl habe ich mich schon etwas informiert und habe die 3 Geräte gefunden.


Garmin526s


  Lowrance Elite5 HDi


  Raymarine Drogonfly


  Preislich wären für mich inkl. Seekarte 850 € bis max. 900 € okay.
  Mir ist es halt wichtig die Bodenstruktur gut bestimmen zu können und eine gute und relativ genaue GPS Navigation.
 Da ich in diesem Bereich ein absoluter Neuling bin und erst seit kurzer zeit mein Boot besitze und daher so gut wie keine Ahnung in diesem Bereich habe brauche ich euren guten Rat. Ich weiß das die einen auf Lowrance schwören anderen auf Garmin.... aber ich hoffe auf eine ganz objektive Meinung von euch.  Bin auch gern für neue Gerätevorschläge offen.
  Ich bedanken mich bei euch für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hi,

ich habe von Garmin das nächstkleinere 521s und war bisher damit sehr zufrieden (hab allerdings einen besseren Geber dazu). Die Garminkarten sind günstiger als die Navionics; das war für mich kaufentscheidend. Ich hatte zuvor ein Elite 4 Echolot und war auch damit zufrieden. Da ich deutlich tiefer fische kann ich auf DI und ähnliches verzichten. Für den Strelasund ist das allerdings interessant.
Das Raymarine find ich vom PL-Verhälnis recht ansprechend, ich kann dir halt nichts über die Praxis damit sagen.


----------



## Heimdall (7. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Für 850-900 kannste dir das Elite-7 HDI kaufen, größerer Bildschirm, HDI und digitale Sonartechnik (was beim Elite-5 nicht der Fall ist)

Bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Willma33 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Elite 7 HDI hab ich auch schon gesehen is mir aber dann im Gesamtpreis etwas zu teuer


----------



## nichtsfaenger (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*



Willma33 schrieb:


> Elite 7 HDI hab ich auch schon gesehen is mir aber dann im Gesamtpreis etwas zu teuer


 Dann hol Dir das Elite 5 HDI. Selbe Leistungen ,wie das Elite 7 HDI, nur das es einen kleineren Bildschirm hat. 5Zoll beim Elite 5 Hdi, 7Zoll beim Elite 7 Hdi. Das 5er hat die gleiche Technik drin. Also auch Gps, Dsi usw. Kannst auch selber Seekarten erstellen. 
Habe ich gestern noch irgendwo für ca 580€ gesehn.
Wenn Du Bilder vom Dsi sehen willst,schau auf den Lowrance Elite7 HDI Beitrag von mir.Da sind ein paar gute Bilder dabei.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Heimdall (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Ja das stimmt, das 5er gibts jetzt auch mit beiden Sonararten und GpS.


----------



## Willma33 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Danke für die Antworten und Tipps hab gestern gesehen das im Oktober und November noch zwei Messen sind und da werde ich noch mal bei Schlageter vorbei schauen und mir die Geräte Live ansehen und bissel dran rum spielen und dann werde ich bestimmt gleich auf der Messe mein neues Gerät kaufen.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*



Willma33 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten und Tipps hab gestern gesehen das im Oktober und November noch zwei Messen sind und da werde ich noch mal bei Schlageter vorbei schauen und mir die Geräte Live ansehen und bissel dran rum spielen und dann werde ich bestimmt gleich auf der Messe mein neues Gerät kaufen.



Kleiner Tip:
Auf den Messen sehen die Echolotbilder von jeden Echlot 100% aus. Du hast mit jeden Echolot am Simulator die schönsten Schicheln. 
Aber was sie wirklich zeigen, das zeigt sich erst nachher auf dem Wasser. 
Auf den Messen kannst du auch noch verhandeln. Entweder bekommst Du noch was dabei oder die gehen was mit dem Preis runter. Nur keine Scheu beim verhandeln. Die wollen was verkaufen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Willma33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht , das die Aussteller auf den Messen natürlich nur die besten Bilder zeigen. Aber mir geht's auch darum die Geräte mal Live und in Farbe zu sehen und mal anzufassen. Bissel rumspielen und so . Ich werd mal sehen was Sie mir anbieten. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo Wilma,
Ich habe in den letzten Zeit einige der neueren Geräte in Norwegen über 14 Tage testen können.
Mit dabei waren: Raymarine Dragonfly, Garmin Echomap 50s,
Raymarine Digital 400x. Das Lowrance elite 5 kenne ich von früheren Ausfahrten.
Meine Erfahrung: Den besten Bildschirm mit erstklassiger Sichtbarkeiten bei jedem Wetter mit einer guten Auflösung (640x480) hat das Garmin Echomap 50s. Vergleichbar ist nur das Dragonfly, wobei der Garmin Bildschirm durchaus brillianter wirkt. Mit dem Garmin HD Echolot war ich in allen Bereichen mehr als zufrieden, sowohl was die Bodendarstellung als auch die Objekttrennung anlangt. Der Plotter des 50s ist einfach spitze, gerade bei sehr langsamen Bootsbewegungen allen anderen überlegen. Und, ich betone das immer wieder, die Garmin Bluechart Karten sind einfach konkurrenzlos, da sie eine für uns Angler wichtige Tiefenlieniendarstellung haben, aus der man Kanten Löcher usw. leicht ablesen kann.
Alles in allem kostet das 50s mit der Garmin mobil Ausrüstung gerade mal 540 Euro. Das schlägt in dieser Qualität augenblicklich alles, was in dieser Preisklasse auf dem Markt ist. Selbst das Dragonfly ist locker 200 Euro teurer, von den zu hochgelobten Lowrance Geräten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## mabo1992 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Moin,

Sorry das ich das Frage, ihr beantwortet ständig solche Fragen, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht so fündig geworden#d. 

Also ich suche auch ein Echolot, was wichtig wäre das ich die Bodenstrucktur und Tiefe genau erkennen kann. Kartenplotter, GPS brauche ich nicht. Also preislich sollte es nicht über 100Euro gehen, da es selten gebraucht wird. Sage natürlich zu einem gebrauchten nicht nein. Was ordentliches wird es ja nicht in der Preisklasse geben, wie ich gelesen und mir schon denken konnte. Wenn Infos fehlen dann verzeiht es mir bitte, das ist noch ein Fremdgebiet für mich


----------



## winstown (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-X-4...081821316?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item4171c83884

Gebraucht kriegst du für 100€ sicherlich was besseres aber für deine Anwendung bestimmt ausreichend.


----------



## pxrxx12 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo, ich will Dich von deinen Kaufabsichten nicht abbringen aber ehe Du solch ein Plazebo kaufst, solltest Du es vorher irgendwo schon einmal gesehen und probiert haben. Bodenstrukturen auf einem 3,5Zoll SW Display mit einer Auflösung von 240X160 Pixel stell  dir bitte einmal auf deinem Handy vor, da sind die Bildschirme mittlerweile mit 4,5Zoll um einiges größer und hochauflösend und in Farbe dazu. 
Für ein einigermaßen brauchbares Teil mit SW Graustufendisplay in einer einigermaßen vernünftigen größe und Auflösung mußt Du schon ca 50 Euro mehr ausgeben. Dann kann man das Gerät auch schon Echolot nennen.
Beispiel Garmin Echo 200 mit HVGA-Graustufendisplay in 5 Zoll Größe mit einer Auflösung von 480x320 Pixel.
Die Strukturdrstellung eines Echos hängt bekannter Weise auch von seiner Leistung ab und sollte min 250-300 Watt betragen.
Hier muss man sich entscheiden : Spielzeug für 100 Euro oder etwas vernünftiges für ca 50-60 Euro mehr.
Lass Dir das einmal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

@mabo,
Ich finde Parees Beitrag sollte zum nachdenken anregen,doch vielleicht etwas mehr zu investieren!
Hier, vielleicht kriegst du das für 150-170€!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271990

Jürgen


----------



## Heimdall (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

ein X125 hab ich auch noch rumliegen.


----------



## mabo1992 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Also das Lowrance X125 wäre schon eher was? Weil dann muss halt der Mehrpreis mit drauf, dachte es gibt schon halbwegs vernünftige gebrauchte für 100 Euro. Also wenn das X125 ausreichen würde, wäre der Preis auch ok, leider ist es im Board schon verkauft, machte einen guten Eindruck#6.

Danke für die Vorschläge schonmal und @Paree12: Jetzt wo ich mir das Bildlich auf meine Handy vorstelle....oh man da hast Recht, damit würde ich bestimmt nicht lange glücklich werden...

Falls noch andere in der Preisklasse empfehlenswert sind, dann sagt es mir bitte, bin auf keine Marke eingeschossen. Soll einfach nur seinen Zweck erfüllen und die Bucht wird schon ein Schnapper hoffentlich bringen:c


----------



## winstown (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Ich finde hier wird maßlos übertrieben.
Wenn du nicht gerade jede Muschel auf dem Grund erkennen willst, dann reichen dir die 240x160 dicke.
Ich habe zwar doppelt so viele Pixel aber bei einem doppelt so großem Display, von daher kommts aufs selbe hinaus und die Hälfte (vom Display) würde mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch reichen.
Die Struktur des Grundes kannst du damit sehr gut erkennen und darauf kommt es ja meistens an.


----------



## Heimdall (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Das bezweifle ich ganz stark, dass du mit deinem Echo die Bodenbeschaffenheit erkennst.


----------



## winstown (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in einem Anglerforum oder einem Perlensucherforum bin...
Um zu beurteilen ob Fisch da ist bzw. da sein könnte brauche ich nur die ungefähre Struktur des Grundes und dafür reicht so ein Echolot alle mal.
Und ich glaube behaupten zu können, dass meine Fänge ebenfalls dafür sprechen


----------



## hoffmannru (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo,

zunächst mal vielen Dank an Paree12 für den guten Tipp.
Hier noch folgender Hinweis zusätzlich: auf Youtube gibt es eine gute Demonstration für das Echomap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhd8wjMrdQ

Hier noch ein Link mit einem preislich günstigen Angebot:
http://www.boatoon.com/de/shop/produkte/elektronik/gps/2323;garmin-echomap-50s-kombinationsmodell/

Da ich mich auch für den Kauf dieses Gerätes interessiere, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Da ich (vorläufig) nur mit Leihbooten fische, bin ich auf eine mobile Ausrüstung angewiesen.
Welche Teile gehören alles dazu?
  - Lieferung als Garmin Zubehör
  - andere Teile
Wie erfolgt die Stromversorgung?
Was ist an Bastelarbeit notwendig (Tips welcome)?


Vielen Dank im voraus!

Fangnix


----------



## pxrxx12 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo, die Fragen will ich dir gerne beantworten.
Das 50s komm komplett mit Geber.
Dazu brauchst Du noch das Garmin mobil set, das ca 100 Euro kostet. Darin sind enthalten : Tasche, Montagegestell (das beste, dass es bisher gibt),Akku,Ladegerät und Saugnapfhalter für den Echogeber.
Bastelarbeiten sind prinzipiell KEINE erforderlich. Es empfehlen sich aber ein paar kleine Änderungen am Mobil set, die ich mit Bildern hier im Forum schon mal eingestellt habe.
Einfach einmal nachlesen.
Preis komplett *Garmin 50s mit dem Mobil Set* ca 540 Euro!
Nach vielen Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Anbietern kann ich dir Jürgen Enßlin empfehlen, der auch preislich interessant ist:

http://www.ensslin.com/


Kleiner Tipp an Winstown: jeder hat das Echolot, das er verdient.
Ist nicht böse gemeint !


----------



## trollmänchen (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo

Das mit dem Mobil sollte Grundsätzlich richtig durchdacht sein, mit Saugnapfgeber ist ja eine Gute Sache was macht man jedoch bei unsaubere Alu Boote -  Raues GWK - oder der Hit ein Holz Boot? Ich würde mich Grundsätzlich für eine Geberstange entscheiden. Hierbei sollte der Kopf (die Verschraubung am Boot Bordwand Heck) immer Größtmöglich gewählt werden da hier der Phantasie der Bootsbauer  keine Grenzen haben, und auch immer einige Distanzklötze mitnehmen.

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## hoffmannru (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

Hallo Paree12,

vielen Dank für die Info, die Datei mit dem Umbauvorschlag habe ich gefunden. Adobe kann sie aber nicht öffnen und das Speichern funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Kannst Du sie mir bitte noch mal direkt zuschicken?

Eine Frage zur Kartenausstattung habe ich noch. 'Basiskarte' hört sich ziemlich rudimentär an. Ich fische hauptsächlich in der Ostsee (Langeland etc.) und möchte z.B. bestimmte Tiefenlinien nachfahren (Schleppfischen) oder Kanten ausfindig machen.

Dabei sind natürlich die Tiefenlinien das Maß der Dinge.

Reicht dafür die Basiskarte oder welche Karte sollte ich zusätzlich ordern?

Gruß

Fangnix


----------



## pxrxx12 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Neuling*

trollmännchen hat mit dem saugnapf schon recht, statt dessen ist eine Geberstange, wenn man sie denn richtig kauft, die bessere Lösung.

Mit den Karten schreib mir mal eine private Nachricht mit deiner Email Adresse. Dann kann ich dir einiges schicken.


----------

